# Tarantula video collection



## Cirith Ungol

*********READ THIS POST FIRST!!!**********

T-video collection:

Feel free to post or download from links to Tarantula home videos but PLEASE FOLLOW THE RULES BELOW to make this thread the most effective and as easy to browse as possible!

RULES:

 For VIEWERS:
Only one rule: Please refrain from writing ANY comments in this thread, for example in regard to how cool, silly, good or worthless any video is. If you want to write any kind of message in regard to a video, please post it in the main Tarantula picture forum - this prevents this thread from becoming gritty and harder to browse!

 For MOVIE OWNERS:
If you are the owner of any of the videos and you want the link removed please inform the poster in that matter. The poster will upon that (also) please remove the link and all information but leave the name of the file and an "UNAUTHORIZED" note next to it.

 :} For LINK-POSTERS:
1). If you want to post a link to a Tarantula video make sure the owner does not object! (I suppose most often not - but better do it anyway)
2). Make sure to mention the tarantula movie by filename AND FILE SIZE (in kilobytes) in your post! The reason is stated in nr 3.
3). BEFORE posting a link use the search function in your browser (or the forum) to see if the same file you want to post is already listed in the thread! If you find the filename with the same file size in the thread already DON'T POST IT AGAIN! If the file is listed as "UNAUTHORIZED" you shouldn't post that link again, since in that case the owner of the file does not allow his video to be linked in this thread!
4). When posting, quote or copy the "*POST FORM*" at the bottom of this message and fill it in to the best of your knowledge to make browsing the links/videos as easy and most enjoyable as possible for everyone!
5). Be sure to not only post the link to the video but also to the owners main page so that it is ensured the author gets his/her credits!

6). Post only one video per "*POST FORM*"! If you know of many videos it might feel like a lot of work doing so but in the end the thread will be the easiest to browse!


*(Here is an example post form - the real post form is at the bottom of this post)*
***************************************************************************
SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: _(Leave if unsure, only if *absolutely nothing else* is known write the common name)_
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: _(Mating, feeding or whatever it does)_
FILENAME: _(Important! Ex: "mytarant.avi" or "mytarant.avi - UNAUTHORIZED")_
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: _(Important! Ex: "1234kb")_
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
_(Ex: "http//www.sillytarasinmybed.com")_
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
_(Ex: "http//www.sillytarasinmybed.com/videos/download/mytarant.avi")_
***************************************************************************
(POST FORM END)


Thank you very much for sticking to the rules! :worship:
Thanks also to the movie makers/T-owners and their T-actors who have made this possible in the first place!!!  :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 
Cirith


*Behold the POST FORM below! Again: quote or copy it and fill in to the best of your ability):
*

*(POST FORM START)*
***************************************************************************
SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S:
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO:
FILENAME:
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES:
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:

***************************************************************************
*(POST FORM END)*
.
.
.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cirith Ungol

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: A. geniculata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Webcam live feed
FILENAME: N/A
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 0kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: 
http://www.museum.vic.gov.au/
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://www.museum.vic.gov.au/spidersparlour/tarant.htm

*Spider feedings weekly on Friday at 3pm Australian Eastern Summer time*


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Grammostola pulchra
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Handling my 11 yr old adult female.
FILENAME: alan_en_de_pulchra.wmv
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 2.600kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: 
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis/
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis/Mov/alan_en_de_pulchra.wmv


----------



## Crotalus

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Poecilotheria formosa
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Climbing my arm
FILENAME: freehandling.m1v
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 6374 kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: http://hem.spray.se/minax

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://hem.spray.se/minax/mpeg/freehandling.m1v


/Lelle


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Avicularia versicolor
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Handling my adult male versicolor.
FILENAME: Male Avic versicolor on hand II.wmv
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 2.970kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: 
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis/
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis/Mov/Male Avic versicolor on hand II.wmv


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Theraposa blondi
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Look at the speed of this sling catching a cricket...
FILENAME: blondi_sling.wmv
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 823kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: 
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis/
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis/Mov/blondi_sling.wmv


----------



## Lopez

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Haplopelma sp."Vietnam"
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Adult female shoeing defensive response
FILENAME: Mental.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 2,932kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: 
www.phoneutria.co.uk
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://www.vsupermarket.co.uk/~lopez/MySpiders/Mental.AVI


----------



## Jakob

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: A. avicularia
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Walking
FILENAME: Avic.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 2.51MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<< 

****************************************

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: G. aureostriata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Mating
FILENAME: MVI_0007.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 13.9MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<< 

****************************************

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: T. blondi
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Catching a mouse
FILENAME: Blondi.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 6.61MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<< 

****************************************

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: P. murinus
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Catching a superworm
FILENAME: Pmurinus.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 1.99MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<< 

***************************************

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: Chilobrachys sp. "Burmese Brown"
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Catches a superworm
FILENAME: Bbrown.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 4.30MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<< 

***************************************

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: Chilobrachys sp. "Asian Smokey"
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Catches superworm
FILENAME: Smokey.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 2.09MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<<


----------



## Jakob

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: C. huahini
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Catches Roach
FILENAME: Chuahini.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 4.25MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<< 

****************************************

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: H. schmidti
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Catches superworm
FILENAME: Schmidti.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 4.88MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<< 

****************************************

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: S. javanensis
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Catching a superworm
FILENAME: Sjavanensis.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 4.47MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<< 

****************************************

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: A. versicolor
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Mating
FILENAME: Aversicolor.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 1.62MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<< 

***************************************

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: G. aureostriata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Spiderlings moving
FILENAME: Chacosgalore.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 3.62MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<< 

***************************************

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: P. ornata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Catches superworm
FILENAME: Ornataworm.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 4.77MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<<


----------



## Jakob

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: P. ornata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Mating
FILENAME: Pornatamate.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 20.3MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<< 

****************************************

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: O. hainana
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Catches Hisser
FILENAME: Ohainanahisser.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 25.7MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<< 

****************************************

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: P. fasciata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Mating
FILENAME: Pfasciata3.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 33.1MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<< 

****************************************

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: P. fasciata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Mating
FILENAME: Pfasciatamaleview.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 43.1MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<< 

***************************************

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: B. albopilosum
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Drumming to male
FILENAME: Balbodrums.AVI
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 6.70MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<<


----------



## Cirith Ungol

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Cyclosternum sp.
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Handling
FILENAME: tarantulafest01sound.mov
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 3444 kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/html/tarantulas.html
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/downloads/tarantulafest01sound.mov

For this and the following links (from the same site) I hope I didn't have to pull in a permission...(  ) The movies seem to be on a university site, that's why I just dare linking straight away (...old daredevil!)


----------



## Cirith Ungol

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Grammostola rosea
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Molting (One of the best I've seen so far   )
FILENAME: chileanrosemolt1001sound.mov
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 6754 kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/html/tarantulas.html
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/spiders/chileanrosemolt1001sound.mov

***********************************************************
SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Megaphobema mesomelas
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Teased out of it's burrow
FILENAME: tarantulamonteverde01.mov
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 11508 kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/html/tarantulas.html
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/costarica2001/tarantulamonteverde01.mov

***********************************************************
SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Lasiodora parahybana
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Slideshow of moult, nice!
FILENAME: PolluxMolt012901Large.mov
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 7678 kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: 
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/html/tarantulas.html
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: 
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/movies/PolluxMolt012901Large.mov

***********************************************************
SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: N/A (Brownish T)
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: T defending it's bathroom
FILENAME: roomtarantula.mov
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 2934 kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: 
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/html/tarantulas.html
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: 
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/movies/roomtarantula.mov

***********************************************************
SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Lasiodora parahybana
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Eating, chilling
FILENAME: PolluxTarantula081900.mov
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 15843 kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: 
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/html/tarantulas.html
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: 
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/movies/PolluxTarantula081900.mov

***********************************************************
SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Lasiodora parahybana
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Happy dance & feeding    
FILENAME: spidersfeedingwweb082600B.mov
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 18115 kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/html/tarantulas.html
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/movies/spidersfeedingwweb082600B.mov

***********************************************************
SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: 2 different Lasiodora Parahybana
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Happy dances on cricket mass graves & chewing away
FILENAME: FeedingSpiders90200.mov
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 18083 kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/html/tarantulas.html
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/movies/FeedingSpiders90200.mov

***********************************************************
SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Lasiodora Parahybana
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Moult (This one also deserves an extra eek!  )
FILENAME: CastorMoltSequence111500.mov
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 1860 kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/html/tarantulas.html
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/movies/CastorMoltSequence111500.mov

(The info says: "The clip contains 60 " one second frames." There is a 30 second pause in filming between frames.")

***********************************************************
CIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Lotsa diffies
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Nice slideshow
FILENAME: SpiderpotpourriSound11201.mov
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 2853 kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/html/tarantulas.html
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/movies/SpiderpotpourriSound11201.mov

***********************************************************


----------



## Cirith Ungol

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: N/A (Black T)
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: In the wild, walking
FILENAME: N/A
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: N/A
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://www.desertusa.com
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://www.desertusa.com/july96/du_tranmov.html


----------



## Cirith Ungol

About this one has to be said that neither I nor the person filming is 100% sure whether the spider involved is a Tarantula or not. Why it landed here after all is because it shows a Tarantula Wasp in action trying to get at the spider. So in that way it still seems relevant.

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: N/A
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Tarantula Wasp hunting a spider (possibly Tarantula)
FILENAME: N/A
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: N/A
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/tropics/costarica03movies/tarantulawasp03.html


----------



## Jakob

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Brachypelma albopilosum
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Moving around
FILENAME: gotspiderlings.avi
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 3.9MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Jake's Tarantulas 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: >>>CLICK ME<<<


----------



## Jakob

I apologize for the inconvenience, but I have temporarily taken down all of my videos due to the crazy amount of bandwith that has been used up since I have posted these links. I will put them back up in a while.


----------



## Brando

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULAS: G. Rosea
some videos, won't let me link directly so go to the main page
http://geocities.com/irbrando/tarantula.html


----------



## Wh1teshark

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULAS: G rosea
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Mating
FILENAME: G_rosea_mating.wmv
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 17.2 mb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: www.ulfsbo.se 
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:  :Click here:


----------



## T-kid's mom

*News show*

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: G. rosea
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Elizabeth handling G. rosea and pics of Fred Sachs and Elizabeth
FILENAME: 021805jill.wmv
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: N/A
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://www.wwltv.com/
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://www.wwltv.com/perl/common/vi.../021805jill.wmv
***


----------



## pronty

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: Avicularia metallica
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: spiderling jumping
FILENAMES: .zip files as seen below [the unzipped videos are in DivX format (.avi) ]
FILE SIZES IN KILOBYTES: as seen below
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://kotisivu.suomi.net/pronty/ but there's nothing there


----------



## pronty

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: Avicularia metallica 
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: adult male jumping
FILENAMES: .zip files as seen below [the unzipped videos are in DivX format (.avi) ]
FILE SIZES IN KILOBYTES: as seen below


----------



## becca81

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: _Pterinochilus murinus_
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Moving towards burrow
FILENAME: P.murinus1.rm
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 308 KB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: None

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://home.comcast.net/~millott/Pmurinus1.rm


----------



## becca81

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: _Pterinochilus murinus_
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Attacking a dead cricket
FILENAME: P.murinus2.rm
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 647 KB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: None

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://home.comcast.net/~millott/Pmurinus2.rm


----------



## becca81

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: _Pterinochilus murinus_
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Attacking a live cricket
FILENAME: Pmurinus3.rm
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 1,622 KB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: None

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://home.comcast.net/~millott/Pmurinus3.rm


----------



## Randolph XX()

http://www.compfused.com/directlink/797/
just found one, G.rosea takes down a mouse


----------



## Steve Nunn

SCIENTIFIC NAME:_Selenotypus plumipes_ POCOCK 1895
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: mating
FILENAME: breed_plumipes01.wmv
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 3910 KB/1.25minutes
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: http://www.selenocosmia.com

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.selenocosmia.com/breed_plumipes01.wmv

One of my favourite all time breeding sessions, involving a _Selenotypus plumipes_ "dwarf" male.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## kyle_de_aussie

*selenocosmia.Crassipes mating clip*

SCIENTIFIC NAME:selenocosmia. crassipes
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: mating
FILENAME:splitted2.wmv
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES:6170kb
CODEC DOWNLOAD HERE :http://www.divx.com/divx/download/
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=splitted2

Max and ark my two crassipes going at it 
Thanx to swiftrat the one who did all the camera work on this


----------



## Sibeleen

SCIENTIFIC NAME: Avicularia Metallica
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Cleaning fangs?
FILENAME:himmler.gif
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES:5580kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: N/A
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: www.sibeleen.com/himmler.gif


----------



## Sibeleen

SCIENTIFIC NAME: Avicularia Metallica
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: catching invading cricket
FILENAME:Him2.WMV
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES:1450kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: N/A
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.sibeleen.com/Him2.wmv


----------



## takee

SCIENTIFIC NAMEoecilotheria ornata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: feeding
FILENAME: 051010_frin_640.wmv
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://home.megapass.net/~ksm7622517/051010_frin_640.wmv

hi, My name is Soon-kyu Kim. My english nickname is Andrew 

I'm Korean Tarantula keeper. The internet site "cafe.daum.net/takee" is not 

English site. That is very famous in korea. I hope to make English one someday.

I have some tarantula video by myself. That is a Feeding and Breeding.

I will up load my video. After see my video, reply it plesea. 

I want many replies. Lastly, Sorry my bad english ability. ^^


----------



## takee

*tarantula video*

SCIENTIFIC NAME:Grammostola pulchra
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: feeding
FILENAME: 051010_brablack_640.wmv
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://home.megapass.net/~ksm7622517/051010_brablack_640.wmv


----------



## takee

SCIENTIFIC NAMEterinochilus murinus
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: feeding
FILENAME: 051010_orange_640.wmv
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://home.megapass.net/~ksm7622517/051010_orange_640.wmv


----------



## Cpt.nemO

Here is my contribution, my first episode.

Click ghere for video


----------



## Bio-Dorc

*Grooming after unexpected molt...*

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: G. rosea
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Post Molt Grooming
FILENAME: Post Molt Grooming II.mpg
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 8.887 kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: http://www.putfile.com/Bio-Dorc
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://media.putfile.com/G-rosea-grooming-close-up

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: G. rosea
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Post Molt Grooming
FILENAME: Post Molt Grooming.mpg
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 9,010 kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: http://www.putfile.com/Bio-Dorc
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://media.putfile.com/G-rosea-grooming


----------



## bananaman

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: _Grammostola rosea_
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Walking in her terrarium.
FILENAME: raquelgr.wmv
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 4,960 kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: N/A
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: Click Here


----------



## MRL

SCIENTIFIC NAME: unknown
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: fast forward of entire molt process (mature male if it matters)
LINK TO OWNERS PAGE: http://www.livejournal.com/users/psychopsis/29809.html
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://psychopsis.net/MPGs/SweetumsMolting.mpg

found it while looking for tibial hook pics, thought it was interesting


----------



## Camberwell

*Housing a new P.irminia*

SCIENTIFIC NAME: Psalmopoeus Irminia
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO:Housing a new arival
FILE SIZE: 6.4mb
FILE TYPE: Quicktime/MOV MPEG4
LINK TO WEBSITE: http://www.camberwellcarrot.net
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://jo.camberwellcarrot.net/Irminiahousing.mov

This is me and a mate housing his new P.irminia, notice how happy i was at the end "No Bites"    but it did poop right at my face, luckily the right hand door was closed


----------



## Cpt.nemO

*Chapter 2*

Cpt.nemO's Chapter 2 - 26 MB - 10 Mins.

http://rapidshare.de/files/14378972/cpt.nemo_-_capitulo_2.WMV.html

hey everyone, i have finished my second chapter.  The third one should be out in a few months.


----------



## itsy

this is feeding time with my pinktoe Wincey, with a little help.. 


http://jo.camberwellcarrot.net/wincey.mov


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME: Theraphosa blondi (male)
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: catching and feeding mouse
FILE SIZE: 3.87mb
FILE TYPE: Divx
LINK TO WEBSITE: http://users.skynet.be
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis/Mov/blondi_mouse.wmv

Click Me

(thanks to Sanne for making this movie of my blondi   )


----------



## Tarantula

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Megaphobema robustum
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Courtship
FILENAME: Megaphobemarobustumparning.flv
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 2227
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
N/A
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://s14.photobucket.com/albums/a...n=view&current=Megaphobemarobustumparning.flv


----------



## Camberwell

SCIENTIFIC NAME: Poecilotheria regalis
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO:Housing 3 new arivals
FILE SIZE: 4.8mb
FILE TYPE: Quicktime/MOV MPEG4
LINK TO WEBSITE: http://www.camberwellcarrot.net
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://camberwellcarrot.net/tpics/gremlins.mov


----------



## bananaman

SCIENTIFIC NAME: Avicularia avicularia
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Handling
FILE SIZE: Streaming
FILE TYPE: Flash Video




SCIENTIFIC NAME: Aphonopelma chalcodes
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Feeding time gone awry
FILE SIZE: Streaming
FILE TYPE: Flash Video




SCIENTIFIC NAME: Brachypelma vagans
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Feeding
FILE SIZE: Streaming
FILE TYPE: Flash Video




SCIENTIFIC NAME: Brachypelma vagans
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Feeding
FILE SIZE: Streaming
FILE TYPE: Flash Video


----------



## Bry

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Holothele incei
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Feeding
FILENAME: DSCF2537.avi
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 6200
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: N/A
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://media.putfile.com/DSCF2537

This is my H. incei feeding on a Blatta lateralis roach.


----------



## surfer

*Heteroscodra mating and scolopendra eating a cockroach*

http://www.sklipkan.net/scolopendra.wmv

[url]http://www.sklipkan.net/heteroscodra.wmv[/URL]


----------



## crawldad

*A. hentzi Mating*

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA:Aphonopelma hentzi
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Mating

This took place on Mother's Day.  I thought very appropriate


http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c98/MMeacham/?action=view&current=ec4373ea.flv

http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c98/MMeacham/?action=view&current=A.flv


----------



## crawldad

*G. aureostriata Mating*

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA:Grammostola aureostriata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Mating

Another Mother's Day Gift 


http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c98/MMeacham/?action=view&current=G.flv


----------



## bananaman

SCIENTIFIC NAME: Brachypelma vagans (male)
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Catching a cricket
FILE SIZE: 1.6mb
FILE TYPE: .wmv
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.tarantulas.us/albums/bvagans/013_B_vagans_Feed1.wmv

Alternative (Streaming flash video): Click picture



________________________________________________________________________________

SCIENTIFIC NAME: Brachypelma vagans (female)
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Catching a cricket
FILE SIZE: 1.5mb
FILE TYPE: .wmv
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.tarantulas.us/albums/bvagans2/016_B_vagans_Feed1.wmv

Alternative (Streaming flash video): Click picture


----------



## Camberwell

Hi all,

I have a big Tarantula video file on my site its 180mb so broadband only, if anyone cares to check it out, its...

might be better to right click and "save as"
http://camberwellcarrot.net/Tarantula_documentary.avi

or if use linux and mplayerplug-in just click and watch 

Camberwell

oh and rick west is in it


----------



## Newports

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S:Eupalastrus campestratus
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO:Catching Prey
FILENAME:S2010001.AVI 
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES:N/A
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:N/A

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FawvH5G_2zs
_______________________________________________

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S:Eupalastrus campestratus
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO:Catching Prey
FILENAME:S2010007.AVI 
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES:N/A
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:N/A

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdP-XRnqdpU


----------



## Shad

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Poecilotheria ornata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Handling (Pandora)
FILENAME: Poecilotheria_ornata_w.Pandora.avi
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 6330 KB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:N/A
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://rapidshare.de/files/25870643/Poecilotheria_ornata_w.Pandora.avi.html

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Poecilotheria ornata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: climbing on my back  (Shad)
FILENAME: Poecilotheria_ornata_w.Shad.avi
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 6217 KB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:N/A
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://rapidshare.de/files/25872480/Poecilotheria_ornata_w.Shad.avi.html

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Poecilotheria rufilata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Handling (Pandora)
FILENAME: Poecilotheria_rufilata_w.Pandora_1.avi
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 3561 KB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:N/A
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://rapidshare.de/files/25872986/Poecilotheria_rufilata_w.Pandora_1.avi.html

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Poecilotheria rufilata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Handling (Pandora)
FILENAME: Poecilotheria_rufilata_w.Pandora_2.avi
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 1959 KB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:N/A
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://rapidshare.de/files/25873225/Poecilotheria_rufilata_w.Pandora_2.avi.html

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Poecilotheria rufilata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Handling (Pandora)
FILENAME: Poecilotheria_rufilata_w.Pandora_3.avi
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 4234 KB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:N/A
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://rapidshare.de/files/25890004/Poecilotheria_rufilata_w.Pandora_3.avi.html

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Poecilotheria rufilata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Threating (Pandora)
FILENAME: Poecilotheria_rufilata_w.Pandora_4.avi
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 5556 KB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:N/A
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://rapidshare.de/files/25890880/Poecilotheria_rufilata_w.Pandora_4.avi.html

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Poecilotheria rufilata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Climbing on my face  (Shad)
FILENAME: Poecilotheria_rufilata_w.Shad.avi
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 6863 KB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:N/A
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://rapidshare.de/files/25908206/Poecilotheria_rufilata_w.Shad.avi.html


----------



## regalis

hay!

Jake h. i got a question for you !

How can I watch your movies ? Where are the movies ?

If I click homepage :







And if I click tarantulas:


----------



## Nilsson

Camberwell said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I have a big Tarantula video file on my site its 180mb so broadband only, if anyone cares to check it out, its...
> 
> might be better to right click and "save as"
> http://camberwellcarrot.net/Tarantula_documentary.avi
> 
> or if use linux and mplayerplug-in just click and watch
> 
> Camberwell
> 
> oh and rick west is in it


That one was realy good. 

no one else who have something like this?


----------



## CaptMonkey

*My A. seemanni*

Here's a video I shot of my A. seemanni feeding this morning. He wasn't exactly on his a-game (he does those crazy spider kung-fu moves sometimes) but entertaining none the less...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3YA55nvQw4


----------



## necroscope

SCIENTIFIC NAME: Lasiodora,parahybana.
ACTIVITY: Breeding.

http://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e367/necroscope22/?action=view&current=ParahybanaBreeding.flv

cheers Mike


----------



## regalis

Hey necroscope..

What happened in the end ??


----------



## urs

*Brachypelma klaasi mating*

Here is a video of it:


Best regards Uros


----------



## Tegenaria

*My Juve rosie on the prowl*

I captured this earlier today. I think shes hungry, hang on, shes always hungry!

cant get the youtube tags to work so:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unQeQiVSRFg


----------



## Doezsha

*Vega strikes back*

This is a video of Vega my B.vagans ambushing a cricket.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ2EB95Wtn8


----------



## Dumaw

*P.murinus*

my murinus catching a roach, its a pitty that it is camera shy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOrROl9rbmQ


----------



## Scorpiove

*my tarantulas*

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S:_Pterinochilus chordatus_
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO:handling
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=0ehIH0BE5rI[/YOUTUBE]

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S:_Pterinochilus murinus_ (Usambara)
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO:handling
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG7lE0KVeXA[/YOUTUBE]

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S:_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO:handling
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=JpvCTWoSjeY[/YOUTUBE]

P.s. I know I say the names wrong


----------



## thunderthief

************************************************** *************************
SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Grammostola Rosea
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: feeding, then spinning a mat to eat on
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 13.4mb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://www.mikehalewood.co.uk
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSWuIij_DsE
************************************************** *************************


----------



## Cmendel

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Hunting a cricket.
FILE SIZE: 3.4mb
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://media.putfile.com/GBBhuntscricket


----------



## thunderthief

************************************************** *************************
SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Grammostola Rosea
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Handling (First Time)
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: http://www.mikehalewood.co.uk

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OLUnJG14kU

************************************************** *************************


----------



## TRON

*Ling Attack 2*

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Slings - B. albopilosum, L. parahybana, A metallica
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Hunting
FILE SIZE: 42MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3ZEOcZ0iiM


----------



## Cmendel

*P.cambridge eating*

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: P.cambridgei
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Tarantula snatching a cricket from behind dirt wall.
FILE SIZE: 6.2mb
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvNUuAndF5w


----------



## TRON

*L. klugi moult high speed*

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Lasiodora klugi
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Moulting in high speed 
FILE SIZE: 39MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZfhKIvgOnI


----------



## Cpt.nemO

*Cpt.nemO's Chapter III: The Pinky Slayers*







This is my 3rd Episode so far!  16 minutes of T's!!  Enjoy!

It's a good idea to reduce the movie to its original size, it opens on 200% in this site.

http://media.putfile.com/CptnemO-Chapter-III-The-Pinky-Slayers

Plz post comments on this post:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=868640#post868640


----------



## Techuser

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Vitalius sorocabae
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: feeding
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6Ko9ebOtzU


----------



## TRON

ASHLEY WALK

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Brachypelma albopilosum
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Roaming and handling
FILE SIZE: 90 MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms94GiMkS5k


TARANTULA ATTACK

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Vitalius roseus, Lasiodora parahybana and Brachypelma albopilosum
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Feeding
FILE SIZE: 87 MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utJiHRg6nYY


TARANTULA BEAUTY

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Poecilotheria rufilata, Avicularia metallica,Brachypelma smithi, Vitalius roseus, Lasiodora parahybana & Lasiodora klugi
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Sitting still
FILE SIZE: 75 MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzH88yUAQgI


Meg, the Avicularia

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Avicularia metallica
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Sitting still, handling and feeding
FILE SIZE: 68 MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgS0ASq0BSo


THE BATTLE

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Grammostola Sp. 
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Battle between a sling and its food
FILE SIZE: 81 MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i93TTLhRxo


----------



## Tegenaria

Pip with a cricket:

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: Grammostoloa rosea-juvennile
ACTIVITY  ON VIDEO: Capturing and eating a cricket
FILE SIZE: 95MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teHrdAafocI


----------



## TRON

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Poecilotheria rufilata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Sitting still, roaming and entering enclosure
FILE SIZE: 28 MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKqSXyHo3-c


----------



## TRON

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Lasiodora klugi
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Sitting still, roaming and handling
FILE SIZE: 42 MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XbIM7duK7k


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Acanthoscurria geniculata 
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: catching 12 crickets
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 7,02MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/A.genic%20catching%2012.wmv


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Acanthoscurria geniculata 
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Heartbeat of a freshly molted A. geniculata
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 1,93MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/Heart%20beat%20genic.wmv


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Avicularia huriana
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Handling an adult Avicularia huriana
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 2,17MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/A.huriana%20on%20hand.wmv


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Avicularia versicolor
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Avicularia versicolor
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 2,98MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/Male%20Avic%20versicolor%20on%20hand%20II.wmv


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Avicularia versicolor
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Handling a spiderling 
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 2,74MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/avic_klein.wmv


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Brachypelma smithi.
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Handling a Brachypelma smithi.
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 3,33MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/handling%20smithi.wmv


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Sling doing a flip to catch a cricket..
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 3,28MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/chromi_speed.wmv


----------



## Tegenaria

SeekneSs said:


> SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Acanthoscurria geniculata
> ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: catching 12 crickets
> FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 7,02MB
> LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
> http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis
> DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/A.genic%20catching%2012.wmv


That is just amazing, they are fantastic Ts! I just cant help thinking he was a litle overwhelmed with all those crix running around.
Great video!


----------



## Tegenaria

SeekneSs said:


> SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Brachypelma smithi.
> ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Handling a Brachypelma smithi.
> FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 3,33MB
> DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/handling%20smithi.wmv


That is really useflu for me as i have an adult red knee and I may want to handle it sometime, in fact may have to handle it to clean his tank so its important to know how to do it properly.
Does yours kick hairs at all? Mine does quite a bit!


----------



## AlanMM

That's a good handling method to try out on species that are relatively calm, like this Brachypelma smithi, or grammastola pulchra.
She doesn't kick hairs that much, and when she does i don't react on them.

Others like Avics or more nervous brachypelma's and grammastola's i don't handle with the pick up method, i direct them on my hand or in a little plastic box with a spoon or tweezers.


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Grammastola pulchra.
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Handling adult female.
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 2,6MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/alan_en_de_pulchra.wmv


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Lasiodora parahybana.
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Feeding adult female.
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 8,52MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/L.Parahybana_feeding_2.wmv


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Megaphobema robustum.
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Catching a grashopper.
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 4,50MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/M.robustum%20and%20grashopper.wmv


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Phamphobeteus nigricolor.
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Juvenile catching a grasshopper.
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 2,82MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/Phamphobeteus%20nigircolor.wmv


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Psalmopoeus irminia.
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Psalmopoeus irminia nimphs.
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 3,1MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/P.irminia%20nimph2.wmv


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Theraphosa blondi.
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Spiderling taking down a cricket.
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 825KB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/blondi_sling.wmv


----------



## AlanMM

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Theraphosa blondi.
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Male catching a mouse.
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 3,87MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/blondi_mouse.wmv


----------



## Tegenaria

SeekneSs said:


> SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Grammastola pulchra.
> ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Handling adult female.
> FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 2,6MB
> LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
> http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis
> DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/alan_en_de_pulchra.wmv


Such a good looking T, reminds me of an 8 legged pussy cat,lovely!


----------



## P. Novak

Great videos Seekness! I love the pulchra and blondi!


----------



## TRON

Awesome videos Seekness, keep them coming. That pulchra is amazing man!!!



Here goes a couple more:

AVICULARIA METALLICA HUNTING

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Avicularia metallica
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Eating mealworms
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 25 MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ootSQFE1E8


MYSTICA

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Grammostola grossa
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: sling handling
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 20 MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx4SPvOsFuc


PINK

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Vitalius roseus
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: handling
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 51 MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifdd-CRRt2s


GROOMING WITH JAWS

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Vitalius sorocabae
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Grooming
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 25 MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SwWFUjMOUY


----------



## Cmendel

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: P.cambridgei
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: hunting cricket
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: not sure
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjhKyKwmP7w&mode=related&search=


----------



## TRON

New Home

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: P. rufilata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Enclosure decoration and T transfer
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 63 MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_S6GMmGBJM


----------



## P. Novak

TRON said:


> New Home
> 
> SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: P. rufilata
> ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Enclosure decoration and T transfer
> FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 63 MB
> DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_S6GMmGBJM


Man, that enclosure is gorgeous along with the T as well! Great job on it! What exactly did you put in it? Did you build that cage yourself! I wanna see more of your enclosures now.


----------



## TRON

Novak said:


> Man, that enclosure is gorgeous along with the T as well! Great job on it! What exactly did you put in it? Did you build that cage yourself! I wanna see more of your enclosures now.


Thanks man!!!
I built the cage myself. This is my fifth terrarium and I finally learned how to do it with good finishing and little mess. It´s actually a prototype and the next time I buid one I´ll make a "how to make a terrarium". Inside I put In a layer of gravel, a layer of dirt, a layer os dried grass, sand, more dirt and dried grass on top. The water dish is the bottom part of a transparent soda botle with some small rocks. I´m really happy with the result. 

There are some more of my terrariums in the terrarium thread. I studied and learned from The Natural´s enclosures. He´s the supreme master


----------



## thunderthief

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Thersphosa blondi
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Making short work of a large hopper
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: Not sure
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EwOAa-L6UE


----------



## thunderthief

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Taking an Cricket
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: Not sure
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KSEuhO7IXw


----------



## thunderthief

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Brachypelma smithi
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Taking an adult locust
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: Not sure
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJyfWvtTa8w


----------



## TRON

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Grammostola rosea sling
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Moulting
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 26 MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hjJQqgQ4CU


----------



## TRON

VIDEO: HOW TO MAKE A GLASS TANK

The video is in two languages, sentences in english will always appear in the bottom half of the screen.

Sorry for any grammar mistakes, english is not my native language

SIZE: 30 mb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3Jxf8Ck4Us


----------



## P. Novak

TRON said:


> VIDEO: HOW TO MAKE A GLASS TANK
> 
> The video is in two languages, sentences in english will always appear in the bottom half of the screen.
> 
> Sorry for any grammar mistakes, english is not my native language
> 
> SIZE: 30 mb
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3Jxf8Ck4Us


Wow Tron, great and very imformative video! Thanks for posting that!:clap:


----------



## TRON

Thank´s Novak, I struggled a lot to make it right and I thought this could provide a shortcut to other begginer tank builders.


----------



## TRON

Video: T. blondi enclosure setup
Size:40 MB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybstBb_hebw


----------



## P. Novak

TRON said:


> Thank´s Novak, I struggled a lot to make it right and I thought this could provide a shortcut to other begginer tank builders.


It will definately help me when I start building my tanks, so thanks again!



TRON said:


> Video: T. blondi enclosure setup
> Size:40 MB
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybstBb_hebw


Great enclosure! I love the way you made the water transfer from the "waterdish" to underneath the dirt. Very creative and probably very effective!:clap:


----------



## speedreader

TRON said:


> Video: T. blondi enclosure setup
> Size:40 MB
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybstBb_hebw


can you describe what materials you used?

Nice video, btw!


----------



## TRON

Thanks guys!!!



speedreader said:


> can you describe what materials you used?
> 
> Nice video, btw!


Bottom to top:

1 - Expanded Clay pellets
2 - Gravel
3 - Stainless Steel Insect Screen
4 - More Gravel
5 - Dried grass
6 - Soil


----------



## thunderthief

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Haplopelma lividum
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Teleporting onto a Cricket
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: Not sure
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDVLn8GV9Nk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tegenaria

SeekneSs said:


> SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Avicularia huriana
> ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Handling an adult Avicularia huriana
> FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 2,17MB
> LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
> http://users.skynet.be/xenesthis
> DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://users.telenet.be/madredeous585/mov/A.huriana%20on%20hand.wmv


This is grea to see but it makes me wonder how you gfet them in and out of their tank,being arboreals and all.
I know if i tried this with my P.camb I could probably handle him but when i tried to get him back into the tank he would shoot upwards, back up my arm, rather than down into the tank.


----------



## AlanMM

Tegenaria said:


> This is grea to see but it makes me wonder how you gfet them in and out of their tank,being arboreals and all.
> I know if i tried this with my P.camb I could probably handle him but when i tried to get him back into the tank he would shoot upwards, back up my arm, rather than down into the tank.


There's a big difference handling a P. cambridgei and most Avicularia species.
Psalmopeus tend to be much more nervous and when i come in there neighbourhood they start to slap with there front legs, i wouldn't be surprised if they give a bite.

For the avics; the handling pics are moslty taken during tank cleaning or transportation to another tank. For the rest they got there cocoon where they stay in, and i wont get them out unless for a descent reason.

The way i do it is gently get them out ticking with a tweezer against there legs until i have them were i want.
Getting them back in the cage has never been a problem.


----------



## Tegenaria

Yea I wouldnt like to get too chancey with my P.camb, I reckon he'd bite! Are pokies the same?


----------



## xtreme_paranoid

*tarantula videos blog..*

hello everyone..
i already make a tarantula videos blog..
hope i can get support from you all..
please comment my blog..  thanks

*http://tarantula-videos.blogspot.com/*

if you all support my blog..
i will try update everyday.. :worship:

some of tarantula videos on my blog..


----------



## LukaszWarsaw

What?  During moulting of your tarantula in terrarium is cricket?


----------



## xtreme_paranoid

that moulting tarantula..?
thats not my tarantula.. ^_^


----------



## TRON

The Newcomer

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Avicularia juruensis
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Transfering to a new Enclosure
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 69 MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE_oXOCMOrg


----------



## SaQ

Wow! I see many species of Avicularia but She is most gorgeous at all :clap:


----------



## Aunt Ant

Everyone, the videos are superb. Thanks for sharing them

I have a short little clip of my T doing the happy dance after getting a cricket. 

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA:  _Avicularia versicolor_
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: clutching prey and turning around
FILENAME: MVI_1038.flv
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 13.33 KB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l28/datura_mojito/videos/?action=view&current=MVI_1038.flv


----------



## Tunedbeat

Great videos everyone, here is my first video.

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: Poecilotheria Metallica
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Male placed with female for the first time. 
FILENAME: N/A
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 54MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w88/tunedbeat/?action=view&current=d5fca700.flv


----------



## Doezsha

*Grammostola.rosea*

This is a short video clip of the second mating of my Grammostola.rosea's... enjoy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30pAjpdhLCw


----------



## Pulk

G. rosea molting
part 1
part 2
part 3


L. parahybana handling
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4g7_fXTJ0yE


----------



## PiXeL

*Avicularia metallica*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2YSQomownCY


----------



## Tunedbeat

P.metallica breeding, #2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g4MGQ7fwP4


----------



## Eggy

Some of my videoes, more to come:

Brachypelma boehmei fast as lightning (Know that there is an exoskeleton lying next to the spider, no worry. Molt took place 8 days before the feeding)

Chilobrachys fimbriatus


----------



## Scuffle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fEW9oztUtk

fast and hungry <__>;


----------



## Bujaq

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiyjQCIqK3I 
Little Avi walk 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUxaYdOQkVc
P.irminia attack


----------



## tnt tomas

*Acanthoscurria Geniculata*

Acanthoscurria Geniculata catching prey, creating silk mat and enjoying it's dinner.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLyAfXsTAbA

All the best.


----------



## Bujaq

*cyaneo *

Little chroma 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdYXK9lHi5Y


----------



## scar is my t

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S:nhandu coloratovillosus (brazilian black and white)
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO:care information ect
FILENAME:my tarantula scar
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES:0kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:http://www.youtube.com/cole4797

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qk5EszgWr0


ok sure it does sound stupid a little but i tried my best making this video


----------



## thirtysixwood

*Terrarium Video From My Last Terrarium Pic Post*

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: UNSPECIFIED

ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO:TERRARIUM FOOTAGE

FILENAME: TERRARIUM 025.wmv

FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 25.9 MB

LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: I AM THE OWNER>>>

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFM1aD5DjUk


----------



## Atrax1207

Hey guys look at this "crazy jump spin" from B. auratum.   

This video is from guy on YouTube called ~bannanaspiders~.

LINK to owners main page:
http://www.youtube.com/user/bananaspiders

Direct LINK to video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx4i1djBdko


----------



## dannax

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: g. rosea
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: meal time
FILENAME: n/a
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 1300kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: curious cadaver
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gurr9SsIGdo


----------



## aveul

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Psalmopoeus irminia
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Feeding time
FILENAME: n/a
FILE SIZE IN MEGABYTES: 800MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: www.animale-exotice.ro
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVpPJVG2KkA


----------



## Yuki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtzCKnOfVww My baby (G. rosea)


----------



## NeVeN

Pamphobeteus Insignis Sling Eating a cricket. Yay.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJIroCiH8JI


----------



## NeVeN

Chilobrachys Guangxiensis eating a larvae.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWR8XWEHjks


----------



## Bujaq

*Poecilotheria fasciata*

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=oTpVRYbU41s


----------



## herrwest

*Venezuelan Suntiger*

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=nGn5YZEhjL8


----------



## kris10an94

*p.murinus*

my p.murinus     http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=qdu7D0DoY44


----------



## aveul

*Theraphosa apophysis - mating*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FX2kkICzl8


----------



## aveul

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiDulVzTZQE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLGUtZOUbJg


----------



## HeReTiC

Brachypelma albopilosum vs Acheta domesticus
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Hrg7cVhon90

Grammostola rosea vs Acheta domesticus
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yRRo4AYLhC0


----------



## Godzirra

high quality feeding
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmDq8IFl2xw


----------



## lmramsey89

G. Rosea "playing" w/a ping pong ball...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_l1ikKBGlU
(vid gets lighter a few seconds in)


----------



## bliss

Here's a video of my Haplopelma albostriatum pair mating
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUitj9ZldAA


----------



## Bujaq

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y93zZdQ_7VQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPW7SKT3Nnk


----------



## aveul

*Poecilotheria ornata mating*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNsWSW43XaU


----------



## Leetplayer

*tarantula moulting*

My largest L. parahybana moulting video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BVcJ0ofsM0

Enjoy


----------



## Godzirra

high def close up video of my    OBT feeding, 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z2y4WwiQAIk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z2y4WwiQAIk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Draiman

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0ITUDo7PkFM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0ITUDo7PkFM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fasciatum

NeVeN said:


> Chilobrachys Guangxiensis eating a larvae.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWR8XWEHjks


please get a better enclosure for your T man... And give her some water. :8o


----------



## Draiman

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0ITUDo7PkFM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0ITUDo7PkFM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sharpfang

*Parahybana Party*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP64FTYWb68
Sorry for the red glare. My 1st Video  - Jason

Also had to adjust the "Link"......I am new at this.....The Music
should be there ? LOL


----------



## melonysbaby

i just love everyones vids.


----------



## Mattyb

NeVeN said:


> Chilobrachys Guangxiensis eating a larvae.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWR8XWEHjks



:wall::wall::wall::wall:

What are you doing??


----------



## sharpfang

*I have tried that sauce B 4 - LOL*

I did Not like it......But I liked the videos Music ~ Grooooovy 

- Jason


----------



## shakw0n

Male B. boehmei (Mexican fireleg) handling
[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qHmuNYNa9qw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qHmuNYNa9qw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shakw0n

This next vid shows how fast an A. versicolor can be.. after this vid i called her "lightning strike"

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d4MZtmR6PH0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d4MZtmR6PH0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sharpfang

*Awesome!!!!*

I LOVE Jamiroquai :clap: and your Versi - Jason


----------



## shakw0n

sharpfang said:


> I LOVE Jamiroquai :clap: and your Versi - Jason


Thank you Jason


----------



## MardyBum

Loved the music timing to the strike! Great vid
I had no idea Versi's were so fast


----------



## shakw0n

wolfmotha77 said:


> Loved the music timing to the strike! Great vid
> I had no idea Versi's were so fast


Me neither


----------



## shakw0n

Well..since nobody is posting any video i`ll post one more with my B. smithi female.
Enjoy it!

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qi6CamJ-SK8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qi6CamJ-SK8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tegenaria

Eagle the juv. White Knee with a small cricket.
He is the epitome of the phrase 'good eater'!

[YOUTUBE]OU3X5Xf_3i8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tegenaria

shakw0n said:


> Male B. boehmei (Mexican fireleg) handling
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qHmuNYNa9qw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qHmuNYNa9qw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Thats a beauty! Music's not bad either for a change


----------



## shakw0n

Thanks Tegenaria
Here`s another beauty 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fk8JLHEzX60&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fk8JLHEzX60&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tegenaria

Oh nice, I'd love a GBB!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Rehousing of tarantula
FILENAME: Digger transfer.wmv
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES:60 MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:http://www.youtube.com/user/SpinelessScales

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7aGlwoouiWY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7aGlwoouiWY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tegenaria

Oh my god I just found a vid on youtube showing a guy feeding a P.irminia to a genic! Thats just nasty!


----------



## Draiman

It gets really fun towards the end - watch.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5OykqvRfGy8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5OykqvRfGy8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tegenaria

Nice pokie, but youre brave! If he'd bitten you when on the back of your head, what would you do?


----------



## Draiman

Tegenaria said:


> Nice pokie, but youre brave! If he'd bitten you when on the back of your head, what would you do?


Thanks, but she is an adult female _Heteroscodra maculata_, therefore not really a "pokie". 

I've taken bites from a number of venomous inverts and so I have learnt to be calm when it happens. There's no wild, panicky flinging of the biting animal, nothing of the sort; I just wait for it to let go, put it back in its enclosure and sit back and wait for the effects, which are never a big deal anyway. This spider, admittedly, is a different proposition altogether (I have been bitten by this species before, and the muscle cramps were not fun), but I definitely did NOT want her to get anywhere near my head in that video. She blazed up my arm and neck and got there before I knew it. I must say though, that I have not had a single threat display from her so far, despite plenty of messing around. She's a dear, really 

Speaking of bites: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdDvm9f2kgQ


----------



## experimenter

*Tapinauchenius    gigas, Psalmopoeus irminia*

Tapinauchenius    gigas (female)

[YOUTUBE]ws6BHOzVPJE[/YOUTUBE]

Psalmopoeus irminia (female)


[YOUTUBE]4X3ptbYxNsY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Motorkar

Here are my A. versicolor webbing and B. smithi while eating:
[youtube]hLIaweyeihw[/youtube]

[youtube]46HAU1Wd4QQ[/youtube]


----------



## shakw0n

Handling my juvie _E. murinus_

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xVVDaF_dAzQ&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xVVDaF_dAzQ&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zman181

very beautiful.


----------



## Arachnoholic420

I had this video posted on the chat forum before.... but i guess it really belons here in it's proper thread.... so here it is My first take on making a feeding video.... Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens...... Hobo has him now... 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X32G_AZoQD4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X32G_AZoQD4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Thanks for watching....

Peace!!!


----------



## BCscorp

Sweet dub stylee bro!!!

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S:Encyocratella olivacea
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: moulting
FILENAME: Encyocratella olivacea moulting 
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: unknown
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
[YOUTUBE]t2lDvE2HYjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BCscorp

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Lasiodora parahybana 
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: feeding
FILENAME: L. parahybana(Brazilian Salmon Pink) eating
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: unknown
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
[YOUTUBE]mU4TvvzNWNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mobster

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Acanthoscurria geniculata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Acanthoscurria geniculata feeding
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
[YOUTUBE]YqudZmjqm7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BMV

*Short feeding video by me*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK3_mkJ_SUM


----------



## fatich

BMV said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK3_mkJ_SUM


snatch and go xD


----------



## Larkin

Hi,

*Please turn on your speakers or headphones while viewing the following video... ;-)*

Haplopelma hainanum hunting a cricket

[YOUTUBE]mpPLPME2gg8[/YOUTUBE]

Cheers,
Tomasz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oversoul

larkin said:


> hi,
> 
> *please turn on your speakers or headphones while viewing the following video... ;-)*
> 
> haplopelma hainanum hunting a cricket
> 
> [youtube]mpplpme2gg8[/youtube]
> 
> cheers,
> tomasz



omg nice !


----------



## brutalvideo

*Short feeding video of my exotic pets*

I got some really nice T feeding shots..on the begining of my video is my chamilio and Ts are later on..enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OweWwvm8a6w


----------



## mygalo

http://www.youtube.com/user/mygalosena#p/u/4/3xyYB_VqEMk


----------



## DansDragons

my youtube channel..tons of spider videos..
www.youtube.com/dansballpythons


----------



## Marko

Mine T`s 

[YOUTUBE]jthXbEpsF6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodpythonMA

[YOUTUBE]Zu-YLjsIjGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Marko

Damn its fast


----------



## Momo79

Super fast!!


----------



## GS

Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens

[YOUTUBE]cD9acwgugS8&rel=0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]yvjawHLT7bg&rel=0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6H1DarE91mk&rel=0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]C-HVWBXYDnc&rel=0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]PAxLg_TxAnc&rel=0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]m-_opavP6F4&rel=0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VI_PI1GDJWE&rel=0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]D6f2xbXhgqY&rel=0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Johnny1320

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaD66FfwTvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JC

One that alot seem to like(of mine anyways, lol):

[YOUTUBE]Fo-W1B05RIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## John Bokma

[YOUTUBE]mnhhmlF5Zf0[/YOUTUBE]

My daughter Alice holding a tarantula on her hands during a field trip in the state of Veracruz. She says "me duele"; it hurts me, because of the scratchy legs. She loves tarantulas (she kept asking if we could take them home).

edit: This specimen was found between a vertical stack of roof tiles (I was looking for scorpions) to the edge of the field you see in the video. Stack was put back in its original position as good as possible, and the tarantula was released next to it. I found a smaller specimen, same species, under a few horizontal roof tiles nearby.

edit: this species is, in my experience, very docile.


----------



## NevularScorpion

Nice video  I always like seeing people educating the youth the truth about tarantulas. 

Here is my video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oYqWncY_gs

I loaned the male from Kevin aka Newflvr 

This is my elite 4 on my grammostola collection 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1UXq2-N2Rk

lastly  (please if anyone have a male pulchra I have several females need some love  ) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhIl7wVU4wQ&feature=related


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

[youtube]XzxnPHtUR5g[/youtube] 

[youtube]-5w8HQ_S504[/youtube] 

[youtube]CV0rmAhiuaw[/youtube] 

[youtube]hJSfPo9Pk-E[/youtube]


----------



## Motorkar

*female A. versicolor drumming*

[YOUTUBE]KMxjtCXv5-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dtvslave

*Cobalt Blue changing*

Here is a video of me changing my H. Lividum.  She was fairly mellow for a cobalt blue but did show some threat displays and strikes.

p.s. I know, I mis-pronounced the scientific name.
You can also check out my other T videos from my youtube channel.

[YOUTUBE]a1G3NT9UKps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paassatt

Why so little substrate?


----------



## Jenthevet

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Grammostola pulchripes
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO:  Making/cleaning her burrow
FILENAME:  Video
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES:  18.5MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:  n/a

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:  http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2089104316673

***************************************************************************
*(POST FORM END)*
.
.
.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BCscorp

Larkin said:


> Hi,
> 
> *Please turn on your speakers or headphones while viewing the following video... ;-)*
> 
> Haplopelma hainanum hunting a cricket
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mpPLPME2gg8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Cheers,
> Tomasz


Awesome!! LOL:clap:


----------



## crawltech

Heres on of my pair of E. pulcherrimalkassi goin at  it....

http://youtu.be/clAilaSBCx4

there is 2 more of the courting/mating aswell....check 'em out!


----------



## crawltech

heres a new vid!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGthg7_4pBw

theres a couple more of some other T's aswell!


----------



## zumbul91

*Dubby's dance*

Brachypelma smithi - Dubby dancing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE-V4XmFa_E


----------



## crawltech

heres another...

hmmm cant remember how to embed it...

here we go!

[YOUTUBE]srHw6ZcKbjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crawltech

Anotha vid

[YOUTUBE]Vpl8FMhPYkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crawltech

More videos!

[YOUTUBE]dY4u_zt_CJI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]O4wK5TL1xDk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hs7juwbGzCI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bspHA_RAIV4[/YOUTUBE]

enjoy!

---------- Post added 08-18-2011 at 01:22 PM ----------

[YOUTUBE]gZOmrETa3Cc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crawltech

some more vids!

[YOUTUBE]hxyr04Qur_I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]U2nWjMNm2eI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crawltech

P. subfusca re-house...

[YOUTUBE]JPXiCrfWPJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zumbul91

[video=youtube;UnGl7j3Sh8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnGl7j3Sh8o&feature=related[/video]


----------



## crawltech

^^ that was an awsome vid!...loved the music!

heres a couple more of mine!

[YOUTUBE]QhLj0dkCtXk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uoKCId9Xhcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crawltech

B. albo video

[YOUTUBE]IRDrJgcMPmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crawltech

[YOUTUBE]5uEwHWm7OC8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]IRDrJgcMPmQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]esLmoNJ4ySM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Draiman

[YOUTUBE]bw8qGIZghG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zumbul91

[video=youtube;_ngt1Chgcyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ngt1Chgcyo[/video]


----------



## mingu

Tarantula compilation
[YOUTUBE]bipf6qwUcig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mygalo

Feeding video
[video=youtube;Oz65eYFxZcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz65eYFxZcM&feature=relmfu[/video]
[video=youtube;VQBdq8zo268]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQBdq8zo268&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## theconmacieist

*Rehousing my P. cambridgei!*

[video=youtube;8xiG884nXko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xiG884nXko[/video] Moving Creeperella into her new home.


----------



## kanito107

nice videos everyone here are some of my own

[video=youtube;OOZ2pJcovak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOZ2pJcovak[/video]

[video=youtube;F0hyn8aqhTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0hyn8aqhTU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## madamoisele

*Tarantula Feeding Video and Update - 11-6-2011*

[YOUTUBE]46sgUj_fVj4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crawltech

heres some more of mine!

[YOUTUBE]GZdYo63sDi0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XWZZnA64ebg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Vrt2YxkoUV8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]JlESavQuSkU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]oF7nLRjPlbs[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 11-15-2011 at 11:40 PM ----------

Your welcome!

[YOUTUBE]LLXkEyqbXDU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]JXKFDVExrlU[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 11-15-2011 at 11:41 PM ----------

anotha...

[YOUTUBE]B2P4uZxmRMQ[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Nice spirit fingers on the second vid Levi... lol
Cool vid's... i love the P. met handling....
Good job Bro....

Peace,


----------



## advan

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_

[YOUTUBE]q3-pUhFi0jI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mcluskyisms

[youtube]XbX6uyebWeM[/youtube]


----------



## Spiderlex

I am new to this forum so HELLO :biggrin:

here's a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens rehouse:
[video=youtube;ZGQ0GuUkf5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGQ0GuUkf5E&list=UUMmT-VL_elEVptVdOWajFlg&feature=plcp[/video]

Feeding a juvenile male Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
[video=youtube;jKyfrdT1lRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKyfrdT1lRY&feature=autoplay&list=UUMmT-VL_elEVptVdOWajFlg&lf=plcp&playnext=1[/video]

Holothele incei (colony) feeding
[video=youtube;ezKLPHOOWn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezKLPHOOWn8&list=UUMmT-VL_elEVptVdOWajFlg&index=5&feature=plcp[/video]

Timelapse moling of my A. geniculata
[video=youtube;3SqZLJiBwiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SqZLJiBwiI&list=UUMmT-VL_elEVptVdOWajFlg&index=6&feature=plcp[/video]

feeding my new Ephebopus cyanognathus:
[video=youtube;Lum1kF0aZIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lum1kF0aZIc[/video]

All videos are in HD so please click the HD button for best quality. 

best regards spiderlex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiderlex

Hi,

[video=youtube;EnluWbtzi1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnluWbtzi1Q&list=UUMmT-VL_elEVptVdOWajFlg&feature=plcp[/video]

best regards 
Alex


----------



## pa3k_87

*Tour around my room*

Hey guys!

Just want to show you my Arachnids!

[YOUTUBE]=fm0O3fM-RFs&list=UUBo4ynqg5aDn8T6xvkDe3Zg&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
http://youtu.be/fm0O3fM-RFs

Enjoy!


----------



## Artyom

Some of my tarantula vids! Feel free to like, subscribe, or comment on the vids! I still have more that I'm going to make.

This one is my Mexican Red Knee female:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFmcPfoadtY

This one is my Chaco Golden Knee Female:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LneGtgi7jQc


----------



## crawltech

Some of my poecis

[YOUTUBE]iRlU0S9DoyM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0M3-rdo5Nwk&[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]PrR0DfoO6oA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]gYfovpjLjQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Theist 17

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Grammostola pulchripes/aureostriata
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Burrowing
FILENAME: Persephone (G. Pulchripes sling) Burrowing
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 610304 kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: N/A

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGahJNQpEnQ


----------



## crawltech

P. fasciata

[YOUTUBE]wHZbO8ptVyE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uhXGUIx5964[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]84aVP16nd0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spiderlex

Hi,

Funny video of my Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens doing a frontflip while feeding. :biggrin:

[video=youtube;ZjfOV5U9iYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjfOV5U9iYc&list=UUMmT-VL_elEVptVdOWajFlg&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]

best regards
Spiderlex


----------



## crawltech

Poecilotheria regalis

[YOUTUBE]GWT-CQA4EHs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]MgYoJfCO7P0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crawltech

Poecilotheria pederseni rehouse

[YOUTUBE]ja9_R6JK3qA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]cLrXxUs3dhI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]SzRnVCY1vmw[/YOUTUBE]

A. genic vs cricket action

[YOUTUBE]44_4Ez22z5A[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 01-30-2012 at 01:10 AM ----------

Another poeci vid

[YOUTUBE]uLKsbZztqUc[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 01-30-2012 at 01:11 AM ----------

...not a poeci vid

[YOUTUBE]rWmFDSosF54[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spiderlex

Hi,

[video=youtube;7gDsAaLeOsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gDsAaLeOsQ&list=UUMmT-VL_elEVptVdOWajFlg&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]

[video=youtube;L54_wvuzZCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L54_wvuzZCI&list=UUMmT-VL_elEVptVdOWajFlg&index=2&feature=plcp[/video]

[video=youtube;cN6hJD6VqSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN6hJD6VqSI&list=UUMmT-VL_elEVptVdOWajFlg&index=3&feature=plcp[/video]

[video=youtube;y5TqWqAk_ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5TqWqAk_ik&list=UUMmT-VL_elEVptVdOWajFlg&index=4&feature=plcp[/video]

best regards
Alex


----------



## ShineDown

[video=youtube;1R1jsi-teY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R1jsi-teY0&feature=g-upl&context=G22c4852AUAAAAAAAAAA[/video]

[video=youtube;Rjq9XtCgrUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rjq9XtCgrUQ&feature=related[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

*subfusca low vid!*

hers a new vid of my P. subfusca low

[YOUTUBE]IiPy1-FWpgo[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 03-29-2012 at 02:43 PM ----------

Anotha!

[YOUTUBE]aOqn9Dblq_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crawltech

some mo......

P. regalis family gathering

[YOUTUBE]1FcfmxiPp0k[/YOUTUBE]

P. rufilatas

[YOUTUBE]vpHWtb9Q72Y[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 03-29-2012 at 11:33 PM ----------

ok. one more for today,..ya its till today where i am...lol

[YOUTUBE]3rUO9nWk5ew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spiderlex

Hi,
Avicularia avicularia - mating

[video=youtube;IVxGdLvzsKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVxGdLvzsKs&list=UUMmT-VL_elEVptVdOWajFlg&feature=plcp[/video]

best regards
Alex


----------



## TheTyro

My Poecilotheria pederseni, juvenile feeding (The first time I've ever fed a T!)

[YOUTUBE]VdA9yREDhrk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crawltech

heres all my latest vids

[YOUTUBE]XFcfaEmg3iQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]TRDgnqQwKN4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]REYT3pirO6U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]aBsr-Gp97XY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NEw3dCdecBk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vrRlS-F-U2Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Q6LZFE7toMo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]beFEwDzDMSU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]mYaJpSzu-qY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]TK_tEGe-LlI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_o6L1K3_P7k[/YOUTUBE]

:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crawltech

[YOUTUBE]PQZKhtBqjAc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crawltech

hers a couple more vids...took these to day, so right up to date

P. irminia eggs

[YOUTUBE]Kt4zVeLkUVw[/YOUTUBE]

Poecilotheria 2nd instars

[YOUTUBE]xUKRzSNbAsg[/YOUTUBE]

....and another MM camb jus got some!

[YOUTUBE]tma0rdjBRn8[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gatamer

enjoy 

[YOUTUBE]VHYpCnX2MAw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QYOP9Cgm-Qg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]W6wdfhhk9NI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]AcSZ9Ke4KbA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]OHBaHhGjTZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BCscorp

*Hapalopus sp. Columbia "large" mating*

Hapalopus sp. Columbia "large" mating.
[YOUTUBE]8sN6AK3mHLo[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gilberator

Larkin said:


> Hi,
> 
> *Please turn on your speakers or headphones while viewing the following video... ;-)*
> 
> Haplopelma hainanum hunting a cricket
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mpPLPME2gg8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Cheers,
> Tomasz


Wow so awesome!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My H. lividum taking a cricket with great speed and zest
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXe1uq4Atx8&feature=g-u-u
[YOUTUBE]SXe1uq4Atx8&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioTeach

My LPs mating.

[YOUTUBE]uKhtjPMWAK8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Obli

[YOUTUBE]1WnGWX-EPsc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## toxic667

************************************************** *************************
SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: P. Iriminia
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: her out at night after months of not seeing her and me talking to her lol
FILENAME: My Venezuelan Sun Tiger Tarantula
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: Not sure, only 36 seconds long!
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:http://www.youtube.com/user/lainezor?feature=mhee
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5kAh6Xu-Jk

************************************************** *************************
[video=youtube;w5kAh6Xu-Jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5kAh6Xu-Jk[/video]


----------



## Camaroman20

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Webbing
FILENAME: N/A
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: N/A
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
N/A
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-Sok3XxbfA&feature=plcp


----------



## AlexRC

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Brachypelma smithi, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Megaphobema robustum, Pamphobeteus nigricolor, Avicularia versicolor, Grammostola pulchra, Grammostola rosea, Ephebopus cyanognathus
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO:  News with my collection, and feedings of most of the above mentioned species.
FILENAME: Tarantula Feedings, News, & Pics 10-12 pt1
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 662,462 kb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://www.youtube.com/user/AlexRC113?feature=mhee
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pTMwprb55I


----------



## Boba Phil

I came home to find my Lasa P moulting, so I set up a camera to catch some of it. It's a little out of focus, since my camera doesn't have a macro, but I'm pretty pleased with the footage.

[YOUTUBE]iCXRm2zP15o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Solucki

*(POST FORM START)*
***************************************************************************
SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: psalmopoeus Irminia
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO:
FILENAME: feeding
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 8 second iPhone vid. 
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://www.youtube.com/solucki12
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:http://youtu.be/-Bb-vgQro1I

***************************************************************************
*(POST FORM END)*
.
.
.


----------



## xTimx

First Full vid of my 4 Ts that i have, being fed. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EZIwPVhbc8

hope you like....lemme know what i can do to improve on my Ts, Ts enclosure, video stuff, by sending a PM to me  thank you!


----------



## Pr0ksee

Here is my G. Rosea grooming herself in her burrow 

[YOUTUBE]Q1It0JCXbsA[/YOUTUBE]

And this is me handling the same G. Rosea

[YOUTUBE]3SETXvrATeY[/YOUTUBE]

Please enjoy.


----------



## jakopic

*A quick meal xD*

A quick meal xD
[YOUTUBE]-phM5ABYIVc[/YOUTUBE]
Here is another one 
[YOUTUBE]gm-yyDpot4Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palespider

*Feeding, P. subfusca and A. versicolor*

[video=youtube;yGGg3emAQWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGGg3emAQWQ[/video]
[video=youtube;d3RFWHTV7dE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3RFWHTV7dE[/video]


----------



## LuiziBee

Brachypelma vagans redecorating her enclosure after a month of hiding. 

http://youtu.be/bTJL20GJ_WA


----------



## Greenjewls

************************
Juv. Aphonopelma spp.
feeding
babytfeed.avi
307 KB
https://www.youtube.com/user/VenusianEvolution?feature=mhee

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHLLQ7QSUvA

*************************

[video=youtube;eHLLQ7QSUvA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHLLQ7QSUvA[/video]


----------



## crawltech

[YOUTUBE]2YRHCWv6pMs&feature[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bugmom

Normally Bertha will attack prey with ferocity. She just wasn't in top form the other night though...
[video=youtube;TT7OlaS7rvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT7OlaS7rvg[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

[YOUTUBE]bQ76gA958eU&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oligoxystre

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWXzKLvsmSk


----------



## kega

Got my trapdoor on film when shes catching a prey 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3AUSJUXF4M


----------



## bloodred1889

*Motion capture of a tarantula*

Scientific name: unknown
Activity on video: *Motion capture* of a tarantulas movement.

Direct link to video: http://tarantulasalive.blogspot.co.uk/p/locomotion.html


----------



## Domenico

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Poecilotheria metallica
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Moving around
FILENAME: Poecilotheria metallica.avi
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 14.1MB
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: 
[video=youtube;-pDZFDBFs_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pDZFDBFs_I&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ocruz

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: C. cyaneopubescens
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Molting
FILENAME: Youtube
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: up to 1080p
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Arachnorican
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: YouTube


----------



## Kroogur

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Listed in video description
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO:Close ups of various tarantulas
FILENAME:
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES:
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:see below









[YOUTUBE]65W9xrkkGbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Belladonna420

*Dinner with Daisy*

My very first post of my very first T! 

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: A. Avic
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Eating
FILENAME: Dinner with Daisy 5-13-13
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES:
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
[YOUTUBE]of3OUPKnqK8[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom

Some new T's, a grumpy genic, a wolfie [video=youtube;EuPF82yPa-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuPF82yPa-s[/video]

Aphonopelma hentzi, successful breeding attempt [video=youtube;gLXfQV5Mam0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLXfQV5Mam0[/video]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## friendttyy

Scientific name of tarantula/s:B.albopilosum
Activity seen on video:Feeding
Video title:B.albopilosum munch on silkworm yum yum!
[video=youtube;juDTOpP7V7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juDTOpP7V7E[/video]
Scientific name of tarantula:B.Vagans
Activity seen on video:Feeding
Video title:vagans tackles prey
[video=youtube;6VVPmVQ0YDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VVPmVQ0YDU[/video]
I am a beginer at the vids so sorry for the quality!


----------



## z32upgrader

My GBB sling molting last night
[video=youtube;2PiZ-Fj0bts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PiZ-Fj0bts[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sweetypie

X. immanis
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: handling
Home page (Youtube) http://www.youtube.com/user/TheyHaveBeenWaiting

DIRECT LINK TO X. immanis handing VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ha0GCdMg8dQ


----------



## sweetypie

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: Pamphobeteus species (Santo Domingo Goliath).
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: handling
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: Landed in my eye.

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.flickr.com/photos/landedinmyeyes/10256777826/in/photostream/?likes_hd=0


----------



## kanito107

A. vesicolor 
handling
[video=youtube_share;618biNT2AEs]http://youtu.be/618biNT2AEs[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KDiiX

Yesterday i mated my A.versicolor. I've recorded two videos while the mating.
check out my channel to see part 2 and several other videos of my pets ;-)

If you like them i would appreciate if you like, subscribe and share my videos.


[YOUTUBE]watch?v=UvfTfBJa2eA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 02-10-2014 at 10:03 PM ----------

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvfTfBJa2eA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Imortalis

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: G. Rosea/P. Scrofa/G. Pulchripes/L. Parahybana
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Feeding
FILENAME: Munch Munch.mp4
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES:90.5
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: https://www.facebook.com/Imortalisarachnids?ref=hl

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTGeK5Tj6oE


----------



## ssydney

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: B. emilia
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Molting
FILENAME: 10267611_566103410170772_783545609_n.mp4
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 2.4 Mb
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: http://instagram.com/sybneyshen
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO: http://instagram.com/p/nnzm4SJx_x/


----------



## sweetypie

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Xenesthis immanis
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO:general female

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I-Zknj72cQ*

X. immanis by LandedInMyEye, on Flickr


----------



## KDiiX

Pterinochilus murinus rcf feeding time: http://youtu.be/bDFgCcaJUK8


----------



## sweetypie

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPVl6GAwO7g&feature=youtu.be*

Random short vid.
2x Pulchripes females.


----------



## logekl

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: male Rose Hair Tarantula (Grammostola rosea) 
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: looking around
FILENAME: Gunn walking about
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES:
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_TmQGjbkmU

---------- Post added 12-04-2014 at 03:14 PM ----------

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S:Aphonopelma anax, commonly known as the Texas tan tarantula
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: walking
FILENAME: Tarantula Willie
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES:
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F238Sj-44_k

---------- Post added 12-04-2014 at 03:18 PM ----------

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: female Rose Hair Tarantula (Grammostola rosea)
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: standing around
FILENAME: Happy Holidays from Lilly
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES:
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgZqjXGghOc


----------



## logekl

*Blaze molting: Mexican red rump*

Brachypelma vagans 
Molting
[video=youtube;8IMF-XwtVgY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IMF-XwtVgY&list=PLXeMSKaiLznyZaGHTirP1AkTTScn12tS9[/video]
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5vIgaF9gP7N20OOkwe_cnA


----------



## Zade08

*quick handling vid of singapore blue.*

[video=youtube;egqSwu5MUrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egqSwu5MUrA[/video]


----------



## logekl

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Lasiodora parahybana
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Molting
FILENAME:
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES:
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5vIgaF9gP7N20OOkwe_cnA

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:[video=youtube;uEojZas_Cek]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEojZas_Cek[/video]


----------



## petkokc

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Chilobrachys Huahini
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Feeding, behavior and basic info
FILENAME: -
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: -
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
The Dark Den
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:
[video=youtube;14LklT-KKvw]https://youtu.be/14LklT-KKvw[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ron Robbins Jr

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: a few
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Slideshows, walking
FILENAME: N/A
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES:
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
http://www.youtube.com/rnrbbns1983

There's a few videos of tarantulas on there, I plan to have more in the future, also wanted to add a note that these videos contain sponsored advertising. I didn't see anything about that in the rules but figured I'd warn people. Might as well make some pennies.


----------



## Amos aranha

Lasiodora sp.
Activity, dropping food to temper it with web before eating again
My tarantula spairy the same in my avatar


----------



## Whitelightning777

This is my Poecilotheria striata male, aka Patrick, is walking around until a certain someone messes it up. 






Poecilotheria striata
Original file size 255 megabytes
Contents are a make P striata walking around on decor until ex girlfriend messed it up.


----------



## ComputerDellLI

These two videos are best viewed in high definition.






Pelinobius muticus, observed burrowing, rearing, hiding, threat posturing and biting






Chilobrachys fimbriatus, observed in defense, webbing, and turning/getting mildly annoyed


----------



## Pepper

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Lots, names included in video
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Literally just vibing
FILENAME: Untitled project
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 716,000
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE: no

DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:




Is there a better place to post my youtube links?


----------



## 8 legged

Theraphosinae sp. piura pairing...

new version!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

Here are feeding clips with some of my spiders... ...have fun!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LinotheleLover

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: Davis pentaloris
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: Feeding on a fruit fly
FILENAME: Davis.mp4
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 248 MB
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:
N/A
DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:








						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



Here's him catching the cricket in 8x slowmotion








						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spider937372

Just received GBB juvi 
View attachment PXL_20210511_105509831.mp4


----------



## tonyb24

T. Apophysis juvenile playong with a cricket for 1/16th of a sec...


----------



## Froggeo

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA: Tliltocatl kahlenbergi
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: close-up webbing, eating
FILE SIZE IN KILOBYTES: 15.12


----------



## Twigs

Aphonopelma johnnycashi juvenile molting!
The molt took approx. 2 hours start to finish (this is around 1hr 30m of that sped up)

Not the best footage as it was filmed on a webcam ...  But thought I'd share


----------



## 8 legged




----------



## 8 legged



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clover Arms

SCIENTIFIC NAME OF THE TARANTULA/S: *Xenesthis sp. intermedia * (Amazon Blue Bloom Birdeater)
ACTIVITY SEEN ON VIDEO: *Feeding*
FILENAME: *tarantula_x.intermedia.mp4*
FILE SIZE: *92MB*
LINK TO OWNERS MAIN PAGE:  *


			https://arachnoboards.com/members/clover-arms.169493/
		

*DIRECT LINK TO VIDEO:  *


			http://www.cloverarms.com/arachnoboards/tarantula_x.intermedia.mp4
		

*


----------

